# Piebald Buck



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Just got these in an email and don't know much about them. I just thought you all would like to see them.
Beautiful buck and I wouldn't turn himdown!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Biggest calico I have ever seen.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats a shooter regardless of being piebald! :beer:

Once in ten lifetimes trophy right there.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Guessing he is getting a Full Body mount since he has it hanging the way he does! Awsome deer! I would seriously think about a FB mount on a deer like that!


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

no sh$t i was thinkin the same thing, it'd be a shame not to!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Neat looking buck. I wonder how he took him? I don't see the weapon or any type of wound/hole on the deer. Just curious...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

taddy1340 said:


> Neat looking buck. I wonder how he took him? I don't see the weapon or any type of wound/hole on the deer. Just curious...


I actually thought that also. I thought I saw a blood spot on the ground, but I think it is a leaf.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

What do you think Cabellas would pay to display this deer?


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

MOB said:


> What do you think Cabellas would pay to display this deer?


My first guess would be: a lot.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

That's an awesome deer. Must have died of a heart attack.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Did some research on this guy:

Not much known yet, but thought it was a bit interesting.

http://www.buckmanager.com/2008/11/24/piebald-buck-harvested-in-east-texas/



> The majority of white-tailed deer have brown and white hair, but piebald deer are beautiful animals possessing white and brown fur in random patterns similar to that of a paint horse. I know of very few piebald deer that have been harvested in Texas, but the photos seen here are making their way around the internet with claims that this big piebald buck was shot somewhere in east Texas. The location varies between Corsicana and Palestine.
> 
> Although both of the claims could have been false, I knew this abnormally colored buck was not harvested in Corsicana simply because there are no pine stands within 50 miles of the town, maybe more. Palestine, on the other hand, has pine forests and plenty of them. After a little more research, I discovered that this piebald trophy was actually harvested in 2007, but it was in fact taken near Palestine. The big-bodied deer was right at 200 pounds on the hoof - and is definitely a unique buck!


Lots of guys out there talking about this one - but many posts I've read question why the eyes are closed in some pictures, but open in others. All question why there is no "weapon" or blood.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

There appears to be a bit of blood on his muzzle.

Full-body would be the only way to go...


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

If it truly is from Texas, say no more!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I was thinking texas as soon as I saw the horns. Amazing how you can tell texas horns from every other states...


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Saw this picture on the Mossy Oak forum.

http://www.mossyoak.com/forum/Attachment565.aspx

Is that a blood spot on his lower neck?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is a true trophy.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

huntingdude16 said:


> Is that a blood spot on his lower neck?


Looks like it. Could've been from an expandable broadhead not opening on contact maybe?


----------



## robbijo1986 (Dec 31, 2008)

I received this same email. Absolutely gorgeous!!!

The calico's are rarer than the albino's I know. My email with this said the guy has sold the head and the hide of this deer to Cabela's for $13,000.00. I'd sure like to think that he'd be able to get it back after 5 yrs. or so to display on his own wall at his house and to possiably take to other places for others to see. JMO.

We've had a couple smaller ones shot south of where I'm @ in southeastern KS. Know @ least one of they guys had a full mount done of his (course he wasn't anywhere close to this big bad awesome boy!!!)


----------

